# Forum



## jkdman (Aug 3, 2003)

There is a new martial arts forum started by my school. We would appreciate people signing up and having fun IFS Forum  Check it out


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

I've deleted extra copies of this post.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jkdman (Aug 3, 2003)

I was posting it in other areans so as to let the people in those fields now about the Forum I am trying to create a forum for all martial atists. I know that I for years only went to one or two areas in most martial arts forums. I want to give those types of people the chance to know we have an area for them as well. Thank You


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2003)

We understand but have policies against cross postings.



> _From Forum Rules_
> *Cross-Posting Policy*
> Cross posting is allowed in a limited manner. The same or similar message my be posted in no more than 3 forums. If you feel that your post needs to reach the entire forum community, please contact an administrator and we will add a forum wide announcement, at our discretion, for you. Excessive cross posts will be removed.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

There's no winning for us on this one I'm afraid. You're right that some people in other areas may want to see it, yet on the other hand we get complaints that these sort of announcements are either off-topic in that one area or that someone who reads many areas is tired of reading the same post in so many different sections of the board. We've tried to strike a middle path with the at most three fora rule.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

